# Vinyl roof repair /replacement question?



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a 2006-29' Jag camper with what appears to be a vinyl type roofing. I have just noticed some small leaks this season.
I'm want to re-roof it entirely to prevent future problems. I've been considering the white rubberized roof sealant in a 5 gallon can (like in Home Depot) that is rolled on and putting it directly on the vinyl.

Anybody have any experience doing this? Bad idea? OK idea? Thoughts?

Have any idea what it would cost to have the original vinyl replaced with new vinyl at an RV dealer?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## BillK (Dec 10, 2013)

StraightArrow,
I re-roofed my 31' camper.  It is a fairly big job but it is not extreemely hard.  If you have everything you need it can bee done in a weekend easy...probably one full day.  The material that is used from the factory is 20 mil EPDM.  I searched all over for some repalcement material and finally found some 60 mil (three times as thick and heavy) at Heely-Brown roofing in Atlanta.You will need to probably replace all the vent pipes covers and it would be a good idea to replace the frig vent too because all these are screwed down under the dicore sealent.  There are about 1,000,000 screws in each side which hold the material over the sides.  I built a walk plank/scaffold on each side of the camper where the roof would be about waist high when standing on the walk plank.  I will tell you, you might be suprised when you take the old roof off.  I had leaks I did not know about and ended up removing the siding on both ends of the camper and rebuilding structural walls and roof joist.  You will need some help when it comes time to glue the new roof down but it can be done.  If your roof is ok other than some seams there is a tape called eterna-bond which if applied correctly is really good.  I have no experience with the pour/roll on material.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you sir,
excellent advice there. I may very well go that route.

Appreciate that response.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 10, 2013)

Factory replacement is in the thousands.  If you are a Do-it-yourselfer, I do it yourself .


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 11, 2013)

"Henry" brand elastomeric sealant is what you want.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 12, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Factory replacement is in the thousands.  If you are a Do-it-yourselfer, I do it yourself .



Yep, I'm a do it myselfer...can't spend that kinda money...


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 19, 2013)

I too highly recommend the eterna bond tape if only a couple or so leaks. I just don't see a 2006 camper needing a entire new roof, which like others have stated, is a big job. The tape is a very good, dependable, long term solutution. And for any resealing use the dicor lap seal.


----------



## papachaz (Jan 24, 2014)

what did you do about getting the roof fixed? my 2003 layton developed some leaks, and the tape slowed down the one around the front but it was still leaking from somewhere.

I was told about a guy in Luthersville who does RV repair, he's putting a metal roof on mine this week and doing away with the rubber, it was $1200 LESS than putting a new rubber roof on, and no where near the maintenance or concerns about tearing it.....


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jan 24, 2014)

Right now I have only put a tarp over it to prevent any further leaks. When the weather warms up a little I plan to use this stuff and do it myself.
http://www.epdmcoatings.com/rv-roof-repair.html
Please post a pic when you get it done, I would like to see the results of his work.


----------



## papachaz (Jan 26, 2014)

I will! I talked to him the other day, and the low temps were effecting using the sealants. Originally I was supposed to be able to pick it up friday or saturday. So I'll call him tomorrow and see if it's ready. Will get the pics ASAP.

on another note, the epdm coatings looks good, but, if you have something else causing the leak, for example, my A/C shroud was broken and is where it was leaking the most.......you'd still need to find and fix that. 

I went with a new roof, based on this one had been patched multiple times in multiple places. Plus when I bought this camper used, I got it at 1/3 of the book value. So even with 2800 in a new roof, I'm still on the plus side of 'investment', not counting that in the two years we've had it, we've camped over 100 nights in it


----------



## steve47 (Jan 27, 2014)

*roof repair*

Take your time and put a lot of thought and research into it. I had a new roof put on last year. There is several  types of roofing on the market. You Tube and the forums had a wealth of information.   I choose the pvc materiel. It does not deteriorate or leave black streaks on the camper. Also it’s the only one that can be patched with its own  materiel and be good as new. Mine of turned into my insurance. It had punctured by a tree limb. The local rv places are nuts. Their price for the fix was $10K. If you are handy and do it your self you should save a ton. It takes 3 or 4 hard days. Also buy extra calking and do it heavy. I had mine done. It cost $100. a foot plus parts that need to be replaced. I only have one arm so I opted for that. I found my guy on craigs list and he was good. If you like his name and number I really recommend  him. Good luck.


----------



## papachaz (Jan 29, 2014)

well I was supposed to go pick up my camper this morning. No way I was going to with the weather. I will most likely pick it up Thursday, I'll get some pics of his work up for you


----------

